# How does Quantlm Hot Sauce Work



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I needed some Shamino bearing lubricant and this was the best I saw.

I notice that some of you like the Shamino oils but this seems a little thick for the bearings to work the best. 

Is the Hot Sauce good bad or ok for the bearings and other rod surfaces that matter for max cast ? I usually corrosion X original for most of the other parts i want to protect. 

Thanks, Jim


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

George Maness responded to that question in your other thread, Jim:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=465455

An internet search turns up a number of opinions, just like almost everything else associated with our great sport...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Not a fan of the hot sauce brotha. Once it loses its viscosity it bonds to the metal and is very hard to get all of it off. Either lighening lube, reel butter is good too...Dip


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

lol Jim is on the hunt for the best bearing oil.

I'm not a fan of the hot sauce for the same reasons as dipsay. 

Have you tried Rocket Fuel tournament label? It's pretty thin and very little color. We use the yellow label on all the reels that go through the shop but for people who don't mind oiling more often I recommend that.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Reel Power RP-10?*

Well crud, now you guys are going to make me go out and buy a new oil, just to see what all the excitement is about. Nobody ever mentions Reel Power RP-10 on here. I bought a big bottle years ago at FTU, but don't see it there anymore. It is still around, as they have a website. The website, of course, touts it as the best of the best, and everybody knows you can believe everything you read on the internet!

http://usalubrications.com/mpc-rp10.html

So, what's up, does anyone else use RP-10?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I actually think our oil is lower in viscosity than some of the oils mentioned. Cheap (typically free) and works well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been using Boca Lightning Lube for over a year, its very low viscosity. I would rather re lube after it spins out than have gummed up bearings. Especially when its cold, the thinner the better IMO.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

x2 on Rocket fuel ... I do one drop on bearing after every trip.
Bearings are smooth as butter.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been hearing alot a buzz about the Royal Purple"synthafilm" comes in 2oz bottle for $7

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=465455


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Bantam1 said:


> I actually think our oil is lower in viscosity than some of the oils mentioned. Cheap (typically free) and works well.


Speaking of (free) why don't ya'll put a free bottle in the box anymore?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Word For The Day: Thrixotropic*

Went looking for info on Rocket Fuel and ran across this interesting discussion from the Land Down Under:

http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/bb3/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2405


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a good article with a lot of good points. Those Aussies and Brits are big into long distance casting tournaments.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

jtbailey said:


> Speaking of (free) why don't ya'll put a free bottle in the box anymore?


Thank the EPA and lawyers.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Seriously? They don't allow Shimano to add the little bottle of oil with the reel anymore? Can people still contact Shimano and get some that way?


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a resentment about no oil with my new reel


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I understand. Yep the customer can give us a call and we will send a bottle out.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

jtbailey said:


> I've been hearing alot a buzz about the Royal Purple"synthafilm" comes in 2oz bottle for $7
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=465455


Thats what I use, but I had an inside source that gave me a bunch. The stuff that is online is an ISO22, But I got some from the lab that is an ISO 10. Slick as you'd ever imagine but keeps the anticorrosive proerties intact.. All it says on the bottle is Royal Purple Reel "A" and a batch number..


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> Thats what I use, but I had an inside source that gave me a bunch. The stuff that is online is an ISO22, But I got some from the lab that is an ISO 10. Slick as you'd ever imagine but keeps the anticorrosive proerties intact.. All it says on the bottle is Royal Purple Reel "A" and a batch number..


I'm not all that smart  so i don't know what ISO 22 or ISO 10 means. So is the "synthafilm" no good???


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Dipsay said:


> Thats what I use, but I had an inside source that gave me a bunch. The stuff that is online is an ISO22, But I got some from the lab that is an ISO 10. Slick as you'd ever imagine but keeps the anticorrosive proerties intact.. All it says on the bottle is Royal Purple Reel "A" and a batch number..


Got any opinion on this stuff off ebay?
http://compare.ebay.com/like/251027497986?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
The price is right and its got Humble texas on the label LOL


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

crabtrap said:


> Got any opinion on this stuff off ebay?
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/251027497986?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
> The price is right and its got Humble texas on the label LOL


Well, as an experienced eBayer, the guy looks pretty solid. Over 1200 sales with a 100% rating is not easy to achieve. I scanned his feedback and there were 10 oil sales with happy results before I got tired of looking. For $6, give it a try... Free shipping...


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> I'm not all that smart  so i don't know what ISO 22 or ISO 10 means. So is the "synthafilm" no good???


It is just the viscosity of the oil. The higher the number the thicker it is.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

crabtrap said:


> Got any opinion on this stuff off ebay?
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/251027497986?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
> The price is right and its got Humble texas on the label LOL


The stuff I first got from Royal Purple was an ISO 32 at first( the higher the number the thicker the viscosity) I told him at that time that it was a little too thick for ceramics. Thats when I got ahold of that ISO 10 and I noticed that they came out with an ISO 22 instead of the 32. That being said. I think that the ISO 22 is fine for general maintnanace..BTW, they are located in Humble if memory serves...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It seems like gm automatic transmission fluid should work.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Dipsay said:


> The stuff I first got from Royal Purple was an ISO 32 at first( the higher the number the thicker the viscosity) I told him at that time that it was a little too thick for ceramics. Thats when I got ahold of that ISO 10 and I noticed that they came out with an ISO 22 instead of the 32. That being said. I think that the ISO 22 is fine for general maintnanace..BTW, they are located in Humble if memory serves...


So do you think the 32 would be acceptable for general bearing lube (ie- NOT ceramic but just SS)? Can't find any ISO 22 royal purple anywhere in stores or online.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Not a problem brotha, a little goes a long way. I put some on my finger and "Butter" the bearing in between my fingers and spin on a pencil or punch..


----------



## Rogue Runner (Dec 2, 2012)

All I use is Royal Purple. It seems to stick to the bearing better and last somewhat longer which it is designed for. Hot Sauce is a thinner mixture. I wash my bearings out sometimes with Hot Sauce kind of for a cleaner because it is thin it goes right throw the bearing not like Royal Purple it coats the balls in the bearing and sticks.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

crabtrap said:


> So do you think the 32 would be acceptable for general bearing lube (ie- NOT ceramic but just SS)? Can't find any ISO 22 royal purple anywhere in stores or online.


Here ya go.. $6.76 even comes with free shipping
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004PKNXR8/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1358971265&sr=8-2&keywords=royal+purple+synfilm&condition=new


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

dead amazon link, pls post again


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't get the direct link on here. But go to Amazon and type in "Royal Purple Synfilm" it comes in a little 2oz bottle. for $6.76


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

The royal purple manufature is it Porter, TX ... I go past it all the time, I'm getting in touch with the guys over there and see what they have to say, and see what they have that's maybe not sold in stores??


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> The royal purple manufature is it Porter, TX ... I go past it all the time, I'm getting in touch with the guys over there and see what they have to say, and see what they have that's maybe not sold in stores??


Cool, looking forward to hearing what you find out. Can we order directly from them?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is what he sent me..,

Good afternoon John,

We are not going to have any oils near an ISO 10 available through our automotive division. We do make ISO 10 viscosity oils in our industrial division but the smallest available containers are 5 gallon pails.

However we do have several light viscosity oils that we can recommend that we know work great in fishing reel bearing applications.

*Royal Purple Max Film (part #10035, 4 oz can) *
http://royalpurpleconsumer.com/product-categories/other/#!maxfilm-multipurpose-synthetic-lubricant

*Royal Purple Gun Oil (part#10036, 4 oz can)*
http://royalpurpleconsumer.com/product-categories/other/#!royal-purple-synthetic-gun-oil

*Royal Purple Synfilm (part #02514, 4 oz dropper bottle)*
http://paceperformance.com/i-5154636-rpm02514-synfilm-multi-purpose-synthetic-lubricant-air-tool-oil-2oz-squeeze-container.html

The viscosity of Synfilm in the 2 oz dropper bottle is not nailed down to a specific viscosity due to the product often being given out as a freebee at industrial trade shows. However it is most likely going to fall somewhere between an ISO 32 and an ISO 46 which is still very light and is still an incredibly robust product and a great choice for this specific application.

Web site- http://www.royalpurple.com/
FAQs- http://www.royalpurple.com/why-rp/faqs/
Locator- http://www.royalpurple.com/dealer-locator/ 

Thank you for choosing Royal Purple and have a great day!

Jim Morrissey

Technical Services/Automotive


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

So anybody want to split a 5 gallon pail of ISO 10 lube???? LOL would be cheap if we split it between 5 and we all get a GALLON of bearing lube!!!


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

I can vouch for this stuff,very good stays put and lasts


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Scumfrog said:


> I can vouch for this stuff,very good stays put and lasts
> View attachment 571239


Yeah that's the stuff I find online and it's what he is talking about here

"The viscosity of Synfilm in the 2 oz dropper bottle is not nailed down to a specific viscosity due to the product often being given out as a freebee at industrial trade shows. However it is most likely going to fall somewhere between an ISO 32 and an ISO 46 which is still very light and is still an incredibly robust product and a great choice for this specific application"


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

A 5 gallon bucket would be enough to hand out a lifetime supply to every member on 2 cool. Ha


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Bearwolf34 said:


> A 5 gallon bucket would be enough to hand out a lifetime supply to every member on 2 cool. Ha


Hey now that's a good idea... Maybe that be a good gift idea for all ya'lls birthdays


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Somebody send a note to Mont! Our next 2Cool gathering, y'all can bring a 5-gallon pail and we'll just dip out our freebie gathering gimmee! Everybody has to bring their own 2oz dropper bottle...

Seriously, that is very good info...


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Somebody send a note to Mont! Our next 2Cool gathering, y'all can bring a 5-gallon pail and we'll just dip out our freebie gathering gimmee! Everybody has to bring their own 2oz dropper bottle...
> 
> Seriously, that is very good info...


2cool "gatherings" ?? I didn't know there was such animal?? But hey it sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Definitely not hot sauce. I just cleaned and relubed a quantum spinning reel and was reminded on how much I don't like that grease and oil. It is their brand but still don't like it.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey MattK - Yea still OCD on things. I think it was rocket fuel that I had in a little white bottle from 6 or 7 years ago. Still good but about to run out and the label fell off years ago. Still using the old Shimano reel that you help me find the out of date copper shims for. Thanks again. 


Is the Shimano oil that thin? 

I still have a bottle or two that I never used from old rods and spinning reels. For that matter I still got that qt bottle of orig Corrosion X. Hard to use up in 2oz bottles. 

Thanks for the input.

Why not buy 5 gallons and sell it as the fishing show if you can find several hundred small bottles?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

jtbailey said:


> 2cool "gatherings" ?? I didn't know there was such animal?? But hey it sounds like a good idea to me.


Yeah, JT, we had one last summer on the Texas City Dike. Pretty cruddy weather, so the turnout wasn't too good, but still a hoot meeting a lot of the guys you 'talk' with on 2Cool. I'm guessing Mont will organize another one this year...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=413998&highlight=texas+city+dike+gathering


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*oil*

Royal purple synflim...love the stuff.
picked up 2 bottles at Academy/Bens rod & reel repair in Humble tx.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

JimD said:


> Why not buy 5 gallons and sell it as the fishing show if you can find several hundred small bottles?


Got Bottles? lol

These are 2oz needle oiler bottles we carry here at the shop


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

If you are doing reels at the fishing show you should sell some. 

Looks like the hard part would be sticking the labels on the bottles.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

MattK said:


> Got Bottles? lol
> 
> These are 2oz needle oiler bottles we carry here at the shop


Any suggestions at local stores that carry bottles like that? Walmart, Hobby, etc?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I had hell finding a bulk supplier and had to order them from where else.... china. If you're just looking for a few I think Bass Pro has them in their fly shop or of course I still have a few in stock lol. I bought so many because we sell a lot of Rocket Fuel oil and their bottle has a blunt nozzle which isn't very precise.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> So anybody want to split a 5 gallon pail of ISO 10 lube???? LOL would be cheap if we split it between 5 and we all get a GALLON of bearing lube!!!


How much are the 5 gal pails?


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's a link to the 1oz needle oiler bottles. Kinda $ for what it is but it should last awhile.

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-tools-supplies/shop-accessories-supplies/liquid-squeeze-bottles/needle-oiler-bottles-prod20180.aspx

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/895165/baker-gun-oil-bottle-with-needle-tip-2-oz


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Here's a link to the 1oz needle oiler bottles. Kinda $ for what it is but it should last awhile.
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...e-bottles/needle-oiler-bottles-prod20180.aspx
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/895165/baker-gun-oil-bottle-with-needle-tip-2-oz


See that's what I ran into when I was looking for them ... ridiculous prices.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Royal Purple all the way for me. Except for my truck (amsoil there). For gears i use the factory shimano grease. This is the royal purple i use. Also since i found that the hot sauce is ****. I cleaned out the bottle and filled it with royal purple since it has the needle applicator. The royal purple was purchased at marburgers in seabrook.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

That's good to know, I need to make a run to marburgers anyway.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

MattK said:


> See that's what I ran into when I was looking for them ... ridiculous prices.


I went to the top link and ordered two. They are $7 but it is for a 3 pack of the needle oilers. I don't think that is too bad but might still be a little steep for resale. It would be nice to be able to find them wholesale somewhere if you could figure out one of the manufacturers.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

george.maness86 said:


> I went to the top link and ordered two. They are $7 but it is for a 3 pack of the needle oilers. I don't think that is too bad but might still be a little steep for resale. It would be nice to be able to find them wholesale somewhere if you could figure out one of the manufacturers.


It says $11.99 for the 3 pack on the brownells site. Is that the one you ordered from?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

MattK said:


> It says $11.99 for the 3 pack on the brownells site. Is that the one you ordered from?










yes that is where I ordered. They must have had a glitch when I ordered last night then.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

haha nice.... advertising at 11.99 they must be wondering why they don't sell very many


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Yeah if you need them that's the place to go at around $2-3 ea.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm good for a while... I have about 100 left


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Found these while out running errands. Small one is from h obby lobby and $1. Big one is from a hobby store near 45 and was $5.50.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

So I got the RP synfilm 32 off the ebay link I posted. Checked spin time before cleaning and got a count of 3 with a flick of a finger. Cleaned the bearings and applied the oil. Got a seven count religiously! I'm sold...the stuff is really slick and it is still wearing off my fingers. A BIG thumbs up recommendation


----------

